# Eigenartige Google Meldung, Phishing?



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe vorhin eine völlig merkwürdige beim blättern in Google erhalten.
Hier mal der Quelltext und als Anhang ein Bildschirmausdruck.
War ziemlich sicher, keine Malware auf dem Rechner zu haben, habe trotzdem den Rechner vorsichtshalber gescannt mit negativem Erfolg.
Ich denke, dass dies eine neue Phishingfalle ist. Hab bisher noch nichts davon gehöhrt oder gelesen.



> <html> <head> <title>403 Forbidden</title> <style> body {font-family: Arial, sans-serif;}</style></head><body bgcolor="#ffffff" text="#000000" link="#0000cc" vlink="#551a8b" alink="#ff0000"> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td>*<font face=times color=#0039b6 size=10>G</font><font face=times color=#c41200 size=10>o</font><font face=times color=#f3c518 size=10>o</font><font face=times color=#0039b6 size=10>g</font><font face=times color=#30a72f size=10>l</font><font face=times color=#c41200 size=10>e</font>*</td><td valign=middle width="100%" style="padding-left: 10px"><table bgcolor="#e5ecf9" width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" style="border-top: 1px solid #3366cc"><tr><td><font size="+1">*Error*</font></td><td align="right" nowrap><font size="-1"></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table><blockquote><h1>We're sorry...</h1>
> 
> ... but we can't process your request right now. A computer virus or spyware application is sending us automated requests, and it appears that your computer or network has been infected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Dezember 2005)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.
Dein ISP nutzt einen transparenten Proxy, mit dem die Google-Filter nicht klarkommen,
2.
Google selbst optimiert da grade an den Filtern rum. Vorige Woche gabs Probleme mit dem Firefox jetzt ist eben der IE dran...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (25 Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte gerade auch das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, diese Meldung zu bekommen.  

Im Netz kursieren verschiedene Erklärungen/ Bemerkungen dazu:
*"Help to solve the 403 Forbidden error !"* (insbes. posting Nr. 5)
*"Neuer Virus?"*
*"Google blockiert Abfragen von Power-Usern"*
*"Google geht unter die Viren-Fehldiagnostiker"*
...

Deshalb die Frage des Laien an die Fachleute: Ist irgend etwas zu tun oder sollte man die Meldung ignorieren? :gruebel:


----------



## stieglitz (26 Dezember 2005)

Also ganz allein bin ich mit dem Problem wohl nicht.
Aber eine vernünftige Erklärun gibt auch nicht. Ich kann diesen Vorgang auch nicht mehr reproduzieren. Schaun mer mal!


----------



## lyrikologiker (26 Dezember 2005)

ich kann das problem immer reproduzieren ... und zwar

zum Beispiel mit dieser Suche:
http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=cesar+forum&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

allerdings erst wenn man auf seite 2 der ergebnisse wechselt


----------



## virenscanner (26 Dezember 2005)

?

Ich kann mir da problemlos die ersten 10 Seiten ansehen.


----------



## lyrikologiker (26 Dezember 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Ich kann mir da problemlos die ersten 10 Seiten ansehen.




huch tatsächlich? .... benutze firefox 1.5 ... .... vielleicht liegts auch an meinen preferences ... ich lasse mir 100 ergebnisse pro seite anzeigen ...

somit ist die url http://www.google.at/search?q=cesar+forum&num=100&hl=de&lr=&c2coff=1&safe=off&start=100&sa=N

für die seite 2


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2005)

ja, auch mit 10 Ergebnissen pro Seite wird dann ab Seite 11 geblockt....

Googel denkt, wer mehr als 100 Suchergebnisse sehen will ist unartig


----------



## virenscanner (26 Dezember 2005)

Tja, die elfte Seite bekomme ich auch nicht mehr... :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (27 Dezember 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die elfte Seite bekomme ich auch nicht mehr... :lol:


So gehts mir auch. Und ich surfe mit dem IE.


Ich weiss, ich weiss


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67842


> Google's sorry: Absicht oder Fehler?
> 
> Schon etliche Google-Nutzer wurden von der Suchmaschine mit der Meldung konfrontiert, ihr Computer sei offenbar mit einem Virus oder einem Trojaner verseucht: "We're sorry ... but we can't process your request right now. A computer virus or spyware application is sending us automated requests, and it appears that your computer or network has been infected."


----------



## stieglitz (31 Dezember 2005)

@CP
Das wollte ich auch schon gestern posten, ging aber nicht. :evil: 
Aber da haben wir ja eine Erklärung. Ich dachte schon ICH spinne.


----------

